# Different take on Caesar salad?



## sudsy9977 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was at a hotel a while ago and I had a Caesar salad "sushi" sort of....it was a cellophane noodle wrapped up with lettuce and dressing and they grated cheese on top and they had a little sardine on top.....

Anyway I have to cook a meal for about 12 people in about a month or so and I know they'll all love something like this.....I have a few questions though...

1... I know what cellophane noodles are but how do u seal them up?....I know u soak them but do they just stick to themselves when u roll it up.....r they easy to cut into clean slices afterwards for presentation

2.... Anybody wanna share their favorite dressing recipes....I mean I have made ceasar dressing before but I always like hearing how others do it.....


It was a great dish and it was like just the perfect bite of salad in like a sushi roll....Ryan


----------



## ecchef (Jan 10, 2013)

Ryan, I'm thinking the little square 'mat' of noodles that you see in Vietnamese cuisine would be a great wrap component. Can't remember what they're called.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds more like rice paper than cellophane noodles to me, but I am German, whaddoIknow...  But it sounds like a great little finger food bite. Btw, one of the best chicken Caesar salads I had was on Warren's pizza a few years ago with you and Dave 

Stefan


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 10, 2013)

Maybe its the rice I thinking of..... Am not big on Asian stuff but. Thought they were cellophane noodles.....they were somewhat transparent...very thin also....Ryan


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 10, 2013)

I actually make this canapé at work for Butler passings. I use rice paper, just soak in water until pliable then slice prosciutto super thin and layer it on the rice paper. Chop romaine super fine, dress it with my Caesar then roll it tightly like a makizushi. Slice like maki and garnish with tiny brioche croutons. I can dig up that Caesar recipe if you like.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd appreciate it when u got a chance theory


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 11, 2013)

A good variation for Caesar dressing is to use avocado instead of egg yolks for the binder. It doesn't hold as well as yolks, but you can make it work. Also might be appropriate for your sushi serving vessel. 

I also like using smoked sardines and anchovies when making Caesar dressing.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 11, 2013)

Caesar Dressing
Makes about 3 Gallons

1 carton pasteurized egg yolks, about 21-28 yolks
1 qt red wine vinegar
1 pint lemon juice
½ cup Worcestershire 
1 qt water
4oz anchovies, strained to remove excess oil
4 quart containers of grated Parmigiano-Reggiano 
¼ cup garlic powder
¼ cup onion powder
½ cup Kosher Salt
¼ cup Black Pepper
2 gallons corn/salad or blended oil

Place all ingredients in a three gallon Cambro except for the oil. Using the immersion blender, blend all ingredients together until yolks are mixed smoothly and fully incorporated and the anchovies are finely minced. Once everything is fully incorporated you can begin to pour the oil as you blend. Continue pouring the oil until all has been used. Check for seasoning, flavor and acidity. It should not be too fishy or musky with the anchovy flavor and should finish with a bit of zip from the lemon. Dressing should be an emulsion of one smooth consistency.

Label and date the container using the 3x2 labels.

Total prep time including gathering all ingredients: 10 minutes


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep in mind I use the pasteurized yolks, garlic and onion powder simply for stable shelf life purposes. Feel free to use fresh garlic and shallots instead.


----------



## tkern (Jan 11, 2013)

JohnnyChance said:


> A good variation for Caesar dressing is to use avocado instead of egg yolks for the binder.



hippie


----------



## Mike9 (Jan 11, 2013)

:spitcoffee:


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 11, 2013)

it's not caesar dressing by any means, but I always use a variation of evoo + lemon juice...then use fresh garlic, mustard (many different varieties), kosher, cracked black, fresh herbs, etc. depending on mood and applicatoin. Works well for salads or grilled meats, particularly pork.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks theory....so does the rice paper stick to itself?....also can you make em ahead and keep them in the fridge....just for a few hours maybe?....Ryan


----------



## cnochef (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't give you my exact dressing recipe (because I might be selling it soon in the future), but when I had my upscale Tex-Mex restaurant we served a chipotle-lime Caesar salad with grilled romaine hearts, cornbread croutons and Parmesan crisp (frico).


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 11, 2013)

cnochef said:


> I can't give you my exact dressing recipe (because I might be selling it soon in the future), but when I had my upscale Tex-Mex restaurant we served a chipotle-lime Caesar salad with grilled romaine hearts, cornbread croutons and Parmesan crisp (frico).



you could roll the frico into tubes around the lettuce like your spring roll idea.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 11, 2013)

sudsy9977 said:


> Thanks theory....so does the rice paper stick to itself?....also can you make em ahead and keep them in the fridge....just for a few hours maybe?....Ryan



Three hours is a bit much. The romaine will get soggy by then. Realistically I would say 15 minutes tops. The wet rice paper sticks to itself. Just make sure to cut the romaine fine enough and roll it tightly. The moisture content in the paper is key. It has to be wet enough to become stretchy without tearing. You can work with two or more at a time easy. I just pull them out of the water when they are mostly wet with a little bit of hard areas. After you pull them out the capillary action will draw the excess water into these areas to complete the soak.


----------



## cnochef (Jan 11, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> you could roll the frico into tubes around the lettuce like your spring roll idea.



I have served Caesar salad in frico "tacos" for catered events.

You could also stuff the salad into mini pocket pitas


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks guys....I wil try and take some pics of the meal....I got a whole strip loin dry aging as we speak!....Ryan


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 12, 2013)

tkern said:


> hippie



Hey it's not like I said the sub the bacon out of a BLT for tempeh.


----------

